# Toyota FJ Crusier



## JPDigger

Can anyone suggest a plow for the 2007 Toyota FJ Cruiser? What Plow (set up) would you recommend? Have you used the Cruiser for Commercial and Residential use? Thanks!


----------



## SnoFarmer

I would rethink putting a plow on the fj.
They have a front crumple zone that is cracking from normal use.
This is a pic of one that failed It was not in an accident just from normal use.


----------



## JPDigger

Thanks - this is helpful info. Have you heard of anyone using the FJ for Plowing?


----------



## toby4492

I do not know of any company that offers a snow plow application for the FJ Cruiser.


----------



## B&B

toby4492;605001 said:


> I do not know of any company that offers a snow plow application for the FJ Cruiser.


And SF's pic shows an example of the exact the reason why. Will never take the weight of carrying the plow or the stress of pushing it. :salute:


----------



## smoorman

We had one on for a demo vehicle. *Functionally* it was a nice little plow vehicle, but it's obviously not designed for it. That picture above of the crumple zone is disturbing. We inspected it after using it to plow 18"-24" last year in that late blizzard, and didn't see anything, but fatigue cracks aren't always easy to see.

On any vehicle you have to minimize the load you're putting on the frame ears - usually by a rear brace that hits the skid plate or frame crossmember.

It looks cool with a plow (especially a stainless one ) - but I don't think you'll find too many manufacturers making a mount. It's a pretty expensive vehicle to waste on a plow anyway... I've seen a lot of guys getting plows that cost more than the truck they just bought...

Scott Moorman
BPC / SnowDogg Plows


----------



## JPDigger

Thanks gentlemen! I becoming more convinced that the FJ is not for plowing - although I did find a site "AutoAnything" that offers a plow for the FJ...yet it looks like a "home owner" version...NOT for repetitive commerical use. I appreciate this site - lowers the learning curve and good resource for products.


----------



## nbenallo33

JPDigger;605031 said:


> Thanks gentlemen! I becoming more convinced that the FJ is not for plowing - although I did find a site "AutoAnything" that offers a plow for the FJ...yet it looks like a "home owner" version...NOT for repetitive commerical use. I appreciate this site - lowers the learning curve and good resource for products.


what kind of plow was it? was it one of those pull behind plows that go in the reciever hitch?
if so those are a joke  we have a couple here and to hook one of them up into the hitch is a nightmare :realmad:


----------



## JPDigger

Not sure - it's called a Snow Sport Personal Utility plow....looks like it could be hooked up to a back receiver if you wanted to. Too "light duty" for heavy commercial use.


----------

